# New 1000 Renegade



## jrpro130

Got this a few weeks ago, put her on the maiden voyage this weekend, she did great! I'll add more pics as I go through them!

This was some of the build, just snorkels, stock exhaust mod, and 29.5 on stock rims

Fuse box has to jsut be popped out of it's place and moved to the front right










it's tight in there










CVT intake










where I had to cut










running cvt exhaust



















where cvt exhaust goes










stock exhaust mod, cut it in half and put some holes in the inlet/outlet on the inside of pipe and put a 2" tip on










pulled the packing out, there couldn't be ANY more in there




















Performance ATV snorkels done



















ready to ride












All in all...I'm extremely impressed with the ride, power, handling,e verything...except I'm already having key issues. Flashes DSS key not recognized and transmission sender fault. So I'll have to work on that with the dealer...not to pleased though. I di-electric greased everything when I did the snorkels also...


----------



## JPs300

It seems some bikes have had issues with the DESS & some haven't. - You just happen to be one of the lucky ones. If your dealer is reasonable they should order you in a key switch under warranty and let you swap it yourself, after all they can still bill can-am for the service work & not even have to do it.


----------



## lilbigtonka

I would be one mad dude if the first ride it did that....I know there not perfect but dad gum......electrical stuff is stupid and I think ricky gets all the bikes with these problems.....hope they cover it...what does that code do not allow the bike to crank or what 

the wetter the better


----------



## jrpro130

It still allows it to start. Just acts wierd and gotta mess with it to start it. 

I'm gonna call then today and see what's up. I'm pretty upset about it. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

Next step is outlaw 2 skinny on h3


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

What is that, a 2x1-1/2 Fernco to hook up to the belt box? - I kept my stock boots on for now but they're super thin and I'd rather figure out an upgrade.


----------



## jrpro130

Yes that sounds right lol. It's a 2 to 1.5 rubber connector lol 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## JPs300

Cool, thanks!


----------



## Polaris425

I have to admit there kits are very nice. But they ought to be for what the dern things cost!


----------



## jrpro130

Yea, they come with pre-cut plastics, and quality parts. I can't get black ABS here so it's worth it for me. I will gladly pay for a quality kit!


----------



## Polaris425

Yeah That marine grade flex stuff is $$$$$$ on it's on so, thats probably why their kits are high. Honestly I wouldnt mind having one for the REX but.... I'd be blacklisted. HA


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I priced it out, it was just a few dollars less to do it myself


----------



## filthyredneck

I'm very happy with my kit from them. Yesterday I had airbox submerged multiple times... And some runs up to about 50 yards long and never not once did I have a problem 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## linkage

Electrical does suck. I use to have a code come up after I hit around 70 hours on my gade for my transmission , the gear selector on the display would show E instead of H,L,N or R. It bothered me at first, but then after reading some I found it was semi common. I could shut it off and it would clear but it might come right back or not for a few days. But having a issue with a new bike I would def not want any type of code showing. Hopefully it works out easy for you.

Try checking for ABS at a RV dealership that has parts dept, thats the only place I can find it around here. But that marine tubing you got with that kit is reallly good, I almost went and got me some for my commander but I was able to make it work easy enough with the regular sch 40 2".


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I am not going to tolerate codes and errors with a new bike...


----------



## JPs300

For y'all some local to me when you need any kind hose(the flex stuff I use, the marine exhaust like above, etc) get with me. I sell industrial rubber products/fittings/etc for a living. - Not promoting this nor will I ship, just sell for cost to y'all(*WAY* less than even a decent hook-up at any marina/hardware store/etc, because I sell it to them). 

On the risers(and speaker tubes for that matter), we've had great luck with regular white schedule 40 pvc, scuffed up with a scotch-brite pad & painted with parts-store rattle can bed liner spray. Every now and then if you really ding it hard it will scratch through, but it only takes a second to "touch-up" with the can.


----------



## Polaris425

^ Coming to alabama anytime soon? lol


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ

I don't have a can am but I read on the can am forum your not supposed to grease the ECM plugs if you do only very very little. I read some funny things start happening. If u did clean most of it out an see what happens. It can't hurt.


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ

and i would like to see some pics of that outlander sittin beside your gade. Did you make a rad relocation for them yet i think you said something about making one for the 1000's at one time.


----------



## jrpro130

I will post the pics I have when I get on the computer for sure! I had one custom made from wild boar. Came out great! It was a fun build for me but a pain 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## greenkitty7

none of yall have a Lowes? Most Lowes sell 5' sticks of ABS


----------



## jrpro130

I couldn't find any in the central/south part of the state. They stock stores based off need and since I guess it's not in our code to use black ABS (i've been told) they don't carry it.


----------



## jrpro130




----------



## JPs300

Not really any places down here stocking ABS pipe/adapters. - Some of the bigger RV places keep it, but most just order it as needed.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

Might try a mobile home supply house if you have one close. 


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## jrpro130

Well dropped the bike off for warranty. Such bs I didn't even want to leave it there after these idiots opened their mouth. One didn't know what the buds system was on can an and the other said I have mud in my connection. I wanted to pimp slap all of them. 

On top of all that a $100 service charge if they find nothing wrong. I'm going to call can am tommorow to complain. And I'm bringing it to another dealer if they don't find what the problem is 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

Supposedly there is nothing wrong. So I'm gonna just take my key apart. They re programmed my keys and uploaded the latest software he says. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## linkage

they make you pay the diagnose fee?


----------



## brutemike

To much computer crap for a quad if you ask me but thats just my opinion. It just seems like to many things to go wrong I don't know maybe its just me.:what:

Sent from my C771


----------



## jrpro130

Well I went to pick up my bike from the dealer and they can not reset my "maintinance required" warning. They tried 4 times with me standing right there. And I'm no dummy to programming or electronics. 

I just don't get this whole bad luck thing. I am going to be probably getting a new ecu out of the whole deal. They have to call can am Monday.

And yes I had to pay it despite *****ing about it and they still haven't fixed my problem. They did absolutely nothing to it at all. Just cleared my service codes. They erased my startup message and still aren't able to reset the maintinance light. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## jrpro130

And so it sits at the dealer for another week or more. Ecu is suspect. I don't even want this thing if I'm gonna have electrical problems. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## filthyredneck

This sucks dude. I'd try to talk to somebody higher up and see if you can squeeze something out of them....probably can't, but could atleast try

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## jrpro130

Yea I'm gonna try Monday. I'm smelling a lemon...


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

That's sucks if ecu is already shot....not saying it is ongoing problem but for having less 10 hrs and already having problems like you were at ryc......just would make me not even want to deal or sink money into it.....


----------



## JPs300

^ for sure. Did you take the bike out of there at all & take it back or just left it? - FL law says three times for same problem = lemon. 

Sucks to hear, but it is just what you said; bad luck.


----------



## jrpro130

Technically they released the bike to me and then wrote a separate ticket for the 'new' problem. 

It's just little electrical glitches in not terribly worried about it. I just want to have it right and able to ride with no worries. 

I should be hearing back from them very soon. Someone told me you have to unhook battery connections to allow a full ecu reset. 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka

well shoot if ya aint worried about the little electrical things then ya should have kept the brute, that was the only thing wrong with it, unless i was misinformed


----------



## jrpro130

By little electrical things on this I mean the "maintinance required" message upon startup. I can deal with that!

The brute was a whole nother ball game, I could have just replaced wire harness and rode out, but time for a new bike...just got tired of it I guess. Got tired of having problems every single ride.


----------



## JPs300

^ I know that *EXACT* feeling....


----------



## jrpro130

Bike is fixed! It was a old version of buds they were using. Supposedly nothing is wrong with my bike 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------

